
The Price of Free: Privacy Leakage in Personalized Mobile In-App Ads [pdf] - Oatseller
http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~wmeng6/ndss16_mobile_ad.pdf
======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.news.gatech.edu/2016/02/22/georgia-tech-
discovers...](http://www.news.gatech.edu/2016/02/22/georgia-tech-discovers-
how-mobile-ads-leak-personal-data), which points to this.

